# Lesco 80lb spreader parts and calibration



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So ended up getting a used 80lb capacity 
spreader a few days back and after fixing a few things there are a few things it needs a few parts.

I was going to get a permagreen agitator which is available at a siteone near me and the hopper cover at reonsable price.

The few things that I had a question about.

1. The replacement hopper screen is an outrageous ~$100 and obviously not in stock near me so has anyone come up with an alternative like a SS mesh and just cutting it to size? I just want to find out what guage it is and then can probably cut one appropriately.

2. The calibration key is also unavailable near me and was wondering if someone can tell me me what the size of hole is at 10 position which is used with the key and maybe I can improvise.

3. Has anybody installed the side deflector shield? Didnt see much on it though the price seems reasonable.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Going to be honest, the screen is worthless, IMO. I took mine out from day one, installed a permagreen and moved on.

The edge guard is worth it however. The rest- it's just junk to keep up with or clean, like the cover.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Someone sells the agitator on eBay for way cheaper than SiteOne. Check there first.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Going to be honest, the screen is worthless, IMO. I took mine out from day one, installed a permagreen and moved on.
> 
> The edge guard is worth it however. The rest- it's just junk to keep up with or clean, like the cover.


I've only heard good things about the permagreen. I like keeping the cover though, helps sometimes applying in the ceappy weather.. lol


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> Someone sells the agitator on eBay for way cheaper than SiteOne. Check there first.


Il check it out. I think I've seen the name but the lesco price was 3x.xx so didn't seem too far off.


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

I agree the screen is worthless. Unless it's a difficult product to spread, the permagreen agitator is worthless as well. Try the spreader without it before you buy. The spreader itself is solid.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I never used the screen either until I bought a lesser quality fertilizer from the Co-op. The clumps and size of the particles gave me fits clogging the holes. I ended up using the screen after that. The plastic anchors that anchor the screen broke off and I had to fashion a couple of new metal pieces to hold the screen down. Past that I've used that spreader for 12 years and not had a problem.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@gooodawgs @uts who sells them for 30 something bucks? The cheapest I've stumbled on have been in the 60s.

I need a replacement tire on mine, also. Looks like $80 from Lesco.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> @gooodawgs @uts who sells them for 30 something bucks? The cheapest I've stumbled on have been in the 60s.
> 
> I need a replacement tire on mine, also. Looks like $80 from Lesco.


Little cheaper at a further away branch.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@uts thanks. Will have to stretch out my search.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Never believe SiteOne's prices online. Call the store and ask. They were the cheapest for me when I bought the agitator.

I have mixed feelings about the PermaGreen agitator too. It makes more noise than I'd like. Especially when my spreader is a sprayer 80% of the time. If it jams with material, it causes skips on the spinner cam as well.

You can buy expanded metal mesh at Tractor Supply or HD/Lowes and cut it to size if you want to run a screen. Useful for materials that like to clump. (Scotts fert anybody...... :lol


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

I bought the side deflector and rain cover from Siteone. Create an account and order ahead for better prices. I used the mesh mentioned above purchased from Lowes. Only downside is cutting the mesh creates jagged edges and it rusted very easily, however it was less that $20 and works as well as the Lesco screen.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So overwhelming support for not spending money on most things and just use the spreader!

Well that increases the budget a little this year. Kelp4less bring on the sale on extreme blend!


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

So....thought you had an sr-2000 spreader?

I'm only a town away from you, any chance you're selling it? Lol


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Dude said:


> So....thought you had an sr-2000 spreader?
> 
> I'm only a town away from you, any chance you're selling it? Lol


I do, been looking for one of these for a spray setup and putting down rough stuff like lime. If I decide to sell I will probably put it on the CT forum first  . It is a nice clean unit.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

@uts I just picked up a used Lesco 80# spreader and have a question. Is the agitator supposed to spin 360 degrees or just more of a rock back and forth? I thought it spun all the way around, but then as I was actually using the spreader yesterday I noticed it just rocking back and forth a bit. 
Did you happen to add the permagreen agitator?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DocTodd said:


> @uts I just picked up a used Lesco 80# spreader and have a question. Is the agitator supposed to spin 360 degrees or just more of a rock back and forth? I thought it spun all the way around, but then as I was actually using the spreader yesterday I noticed it just rocking back and forth a bit.
> Did you happen to add the permagreen agitator?


It doesn't spin around.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

DocTodd said:


> @uts I just picked up a used Lesco 80# spreader and have a question. Is the agitator supposed to spin 360 degrees or just more of a rock back and forth? I thought it spun all the way around, but then as I was actually using the spreader yesterday I noticed it just rocking back and forth a bit.
> Did you happen to add the permagreen agitator?


I did. It just rocks back and forth to break anything that might sit/block in the hole.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Thanks @FATC1TY @uts


----------

